# Annie Kidded UPDATED with Pics



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

She was in labor for about an hour. Only in active labor for 20 minutes. Had a beautiful big black doeling. :kidred:



















She looks small in pictures of just her. But look how big she is compared to her mom! She's HUGE We had to help pull her out.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Annie Kidded*

Aww, congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Annie Kidded*

Congratulations on a healthy happy delivery :stars:

She is BEAUTIFUL...I just love black goaties and newborns are always so perfectly black and shiny


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's precious! Definitely a big looking girl! I love her color!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...to cute...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you! she was 10lbs at birth :shocked: We are definitely retaining her. We lost this does doe kid last year  We wanted to breed her back to the same buck but he passed away. So we used his son instead. 
hopefully we will get the same quality ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!! 
Congrats! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute  Congrats! :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!  

Congrats!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

She is adorable! :stars: I love cashmere goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sammy, maybe sometime I can come see her. She is adorable. I only bred 5 does and they will be kidding in Feb. I already sold a doe and all her babies, so I will only have 4 does babies to chose from.  

I am not sure I have it right in my mind, but didn't Duke die also? 

I love that face on her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a few days late but congrats on that big girl!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

She is so cute  Grats


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lori- Yep Duke had to be put down in November. Annie's little doe is such a sweetheart. 

Who did you sell/breed this year?


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

What a cute girl!


----------

